# in need of prayer's once again



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wanted to update you on little Ethan, my daughter said she called the specialist and ask for all the copies and x-rays, she got them a few Day's ago, when Charity and her husband looked at the x-rays they found that little Ethan's lungs are still bleeding, far more than what they were told by the specialist :new_shocked: they are devastated, Tuesday Ethan will be back for his 7 hour's at the hospital, he will have more iv's and x-rays, poor baby. Charity said Ethan has been waking at night crying, saying owee, they don't know if they should run him to emergency, call for a ambulance, or what. I told her if it were me I would take him in to be checked. The last time they took him to the emergency they were told that they wouldn't do x-rays because he was going to be seen the next day with the specialist:w00t:. Poor little guy, I just hate that he has to go through all this. I know many of you are still praying and I am so grateful to you. I'll keep you updated

If that wasn't enough I just got off the phone with my close friend, she has been battling cancer, she has been in remission for a couple years, she went for her MRI and they found two new spots in her chest area. :crying: her name is Kathy please remember her in your prayers, she is strong and so positive, but this has really came to a shock to all of us:bysmilie:

God promise's not to give us more than we can handle, and I holding on to his promise.
Thanks for your precious prayers and good thoughts, so many of us are really going through some dark times, just waiting for the Su light to break through in our lives and the lives of those we love.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

It seems like the world is closing in on us sometimes. I am so sad to hear that Ethan is having issues, especially since it seems that he was doing to well. These constant hospital visits must be physically and emotionally challenging to him and your daughter and it must be emotionally draining for you. I wish there was something to say that will comfort you. Please know that you faith will continue to give you strength and your love and kindness will continue to give your grandson and daughter comfort. Personally, I believe that life is meant as a struggle, but kindness, gentleness, and a true heart will in the end will out. The world is filled with meanness, evil, anger, illness, but ultimately we can overcome all of this by reaching out to those in need. You have a kind heart and you, your grandson and your daughter deserve peace and happiness.

I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will certainly be praying for little Ethan and your entire family. God will be watching over him that's for sure!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Paula ~~ So sorry to hear that about Ethan. Sending heartfelt prayers for Ethan, your daughter and all of Ethan's caregivers.

Also sending a prayer for your friend Kathy.

Hugs Paula!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Like everyone else, I am very sorry to hear that Ethan is still having problems. I will be praying for him and your daughter. I know how hard it is to just have to sit and do nothing when you are wanting to jump in there and do something--just anything- to fix all of this. May God give you comfort as you and your family go through this ordeal and know that we are all here praying for all concerned. And I too, will be praying for your friend.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Paula I'm so sorry to hear about Ethan and that he is still having problems with the bleeding in his lungs, it just seems so unfair especially when it's one so young and innocent. I don't know what I would do in charity's but I would probably go/or call emergency to hopefully get immediate help since Ethan's appointment isn't until Tuesday.

I will most definitely be keeping your friend Kathy in my prayers.

It just seems like when it rains it pours. :grouphug:rayer:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh Paula so so sorry this is happening to little Ethan. I so hope they can do something for him. 
Sorry about your friend too. So many people I know who have died from cancer. The wife of my sister-in-law's brother is dying from pancreatic cancer. They not even try anything, it's too late. At least she is in her 80's and I guess you have to die from something. But cancer is affecting so many younger people.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> It seems like the world is closing in on us sometimes. I am so sad to hear that Ethan is having issues, especially since it seems that he was doing to well. These constant hospital visits must be physically and emotionally challenging to him and your daughter and it must be emotionally draining for you. I wish there was something to say that will comfort you. Please know that you faith will continue to give you strength and your love and kindness will continue to give your grandson and daughter comfort. Personally, I believe that life is meant as a struggle, but kindness, gentleness, and a true heart will in the end will out. The world is filled with meanness, evil, anger, illness, but ultimately we can overcome all of this by reaching out to those in need. You have a kind heart and you, your grandson and your daughter deserve peace and happiness.
> 
> ...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family, Paula. I hope they get to the bottom of little Ethan's latest problems and that he recovers quickly. It is heartbreaking to watch your babies(skin and fur)suffering.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I am so sorry Ethan (and all of you) is going through this. Know that I am holding all of you close in my heart and in prayer.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry. I'll keep Ethan in my prayers.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula I am so sorry to read this thread. I will be praying for everyone you named that God's healing virtue will touch each and every life. Hugs girlfriend, I love you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> Oh Paula so so sorry this is happening to little Ethan. I so hope they can do something for him.
> Sorry about your friend too. So many people I know who have died from cancer. The wife of my sister-in-law's brother is dying from pancreatic cancer. They not even try anything, it's too late. At least she is in her 80's and I guess you have to die from something. But cancer is affecting so many younger people.


 You are so right Janine, so many having to go through so much, cancer is a terrible thing, I pray they find a cure soon.
It's so hard to believe my little Ethan is so ill, he looks so well, it really does play mind games with your head.




chichi said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family, Paula. I hope they get to the bottom of little Ethan's latest problems and that he recovers quickly. It is heartbreaking to watch your babies(skin and fur)suffering.


 
thank you for your prayers, I just believe God is going to heal him, the waiting...... I trust God, his timing is perfect, I have to keep reminding myself.




maggieh said:


> Paula, I am so sorry Ethan (and all of you) is going through this. Know that I am holding all of you close in my heart and in prayer.


 Maggie Thank you, I keep telling you all how much it means to me, just doesn't seem enough, I don't think I could be so strong if it wasn't for prayer


Furbabies mom said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. I'll keep Ethan in my prayers.





sassy's mommy said:


> Paula I am so sorry to read this thread. I will be praying for everyone you named that God's healing virtue will touch each and every life. Hugs girlfriend, I love you.


 Pat life is hard, just when you think things are going well, then you are reminded you can't make it alone, you need other's to carry you through with their prayers
We just never know what tomorrow might bring, so we enjoy the day we have.
I will call you soon dear Pat, just haven't been up to talking
I love you too


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Prayers going out for Ethan. When in doubt always take the child to the ER. Parents know their child best.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Paula my heart goes out to you and your family. What a horrible thing for such a young and beautiful child to go through. I'm hoping they can find a way to help heal him as quickly as possible and also for strength for his parents to be able to help him through this journey. I will be checking back for updates.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm just seeing this now, I'm so sorry Paula. I hope he's doing better soon and your friend too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear little Ethan is still not well. I will include him and your friend in my prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So sorry to hear Ethan and family are going through this. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Just reading this and sending prayers your way.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for little Ethan and your dear friend.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry for what Ethan is going through. I will contine to pray for him as well as for your friend Kathy as well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ann Mother said:


> Prayers going out for Ethan. When in doubt always take the child to the ER. Parents know their child best.


I agree when in doubt take him to the ER, Thank you for praying



S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Paula my heart goes out to you and your family. What a horrible thing for such a young and beautiful child to go through. I'm hoping they can find a way to help heal him as quickly as possible and also for strength for his parents to be able to help him through this journey. I will be checking back for updates.



Ethan doesn't look sick, that's what makes it harder. I just keep thanking God for healing him, I'll keep you updated



Maglily said:


> I'm just seeing this now, I'm so sorry Paula. I hope he's doing better soon and your friend too.


Thanks Brenda



sherry said:


> Paula, I'm so sorry to hear little Ethan is still not well. I will include him and your friend in my prayers.


Thank you for your prayers, my friend Kathy would want me to tell you thank you for thinking of her



mdbflorida said:


> So sorry to hear Ethan and family are going through this. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


Thank you for the good thoughts



IzzysBellasMom said:


> Just reading this and sending prayers your way.


thank you, your prayers mean everything to me, it makes each day easier knowing others are praying




pippersmom said:


> Sending prayers for little Ethan and your dear friend.


Thank you, for your prayers, without prayers what would we do?



donnad said:


> Paula, I am so sorry for what Ethan is going through. I will contine to pray for him as well as for your friend Kathy as well.


Donna, your prayers mean so much to my family and I know my friend Kathy would say thank you


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, so sorry Ethan is still having trouble. Of course, prayers to continue for the sweet little guy and all his family. Also for your friend Kathy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, please forgive me for not posting sooner. But, please know you and Lorin, your precious grandson, Ethan, his mom and your daughter, Charity, are always in my thoughts and prayers.

Bless Ethan's heart ... this has got to be so hard for him to endure the testing. And, so hard on Charity, too. His dad, too. We can feel so helpless when loved ones are feeling discomfort, or in pain, and we can't do anything ... but, try and comfort them. 

I think a lot about the doctor who told Charity to let Ethan go on and live a normal life. (please correct me if I am wording all of this wrong). That seems so hard to do when one has to be vigilant that Ethan stays infection free, right? 

Does Ethan see the same doctor when he goes into the hospital for more testing and treatments? I am thinking about his recent x-ray showing bleeding in the lungs ... is this a new finding?

In the meantime, as always ... all of you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am a phone call away, darling Paula. I love you bunches and gobs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula.. gosh, so wish you didn't have so much to worry about but you sure seem to be given a lot to stress over. Thankfully we know your faith will get you thru!
Know prayers have been going out for Ethan and now will add your dear friens as well... ( some for you too sweet lady! )


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Paula, sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Paula, so sorry Ethan is still having trouble. Of course, prayers to continue for the sweet little guy and all his family. Also for your friend Kathy.


 Thanks Claire, Ethan and Kathy would say Thank if they could, it means the world to all of us



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, please forgive me for not posting sooner. But, please know you and Lorin, your precious grandson, Ethan, his mom and your daughter, Charity, are always in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Bless Ethan's heart ... this has got to be so hard for him to endure the testing. And, so hard on Charity, too. His dad, too. We can feel so helpless when loved ones are feeling discomfort, or in pain, and we can't do anything ... but, try and comfort them.
> 
> ...


 Marie, so glad your back, with all you are going through you always fond time to pray for other's. Charity and Fernando are dreading taking him back for all the testing, Ethan is growing older and understands more, not sure whether that's good or bad. Ethan see's a group of specialist's so I'm not sure if one then comes and meets with Charity and Fernando after. I need to ask Charity.
I'll be calling you soon, I just haven't been up to talking if that makes sense:blush:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Paula.. gosh, so wish you didn't have so much to worry about but you sure seem to be given a lot to stress over. Thankfully we know your faith will get you thru!
> Know prayers have been going out for Ethan and now will add your dear friens as well... ( some for you too sweet lady! )


 Terry, your the one going through so much, thank you for always's remembering to pray for my grandson. Kathy is strong, but needs the prayers. Thank you



lynda said:


> Paula, sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and your loved ones.


Thank you Lynda, whenever I see your siggy it makes me smile, I love your fluffs:wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read about your grandson, Paula. He is in my thoughts, & I hope he feels better soon, poor little guy


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Paula, I just glanced over the posts and now just saw this. I am so sorry I didn't respond sooner. 

My heart goes out to you and your fAmily. I will continue my prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I'm just seeing this and I'm so upset with Ethan's doctors. How could they tell Charity that he was improving when it isn't true?!!! That's just outrageous.

Of course, you know I pray for little Ethan every day, but I will now put more extra effort into my prayers for him. I do truly believe that God will heal him. My faith in Jesus Christ is very strong and I know that He will help little Ethan.

Sad that this little guy will have to go through more tests and procedures.

And, of course, I will also add your friend Kathy to my list of prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I'm so sorry to read about your grandson, Paula. He is in my thoughts, & I hope he feels better soon, poor little guy


 Thank you Courtney, how's your dad?



Chardy said:


> Paula, I just glanced over the posts and now just saw this. I am so sorry I didn't respond sooner.
> 
> My heart goes out to you and your fAmily. I will continue my prayers.


 thank you for your prayer's looks like we are going to need them for sometime



Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula -- I'm just seeing this and I'm so upset with Ethan's doctors. How could they tell Charity that he was improving when it isn't true?!!! That's just outrageous.
> 
> Of course, you know I pray for little Ethan every day, but I will now put more extra effort into my prayers for him. I do truly believe that God will heal him. My faith in Jesus Christ is very strong and I know that He will help little Ethan.
> 
> ...


I am very upset with the specialist, I think sometimes they become numb, and don't take the time to think of the families they are helping.
Lynn I know you hold little Ethan up in your prayers, I can't thank you enough
Kathy really needs prayers she's afraid she will have to go through another round of chemo, my heart breaks for her, thank you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I missed this thread and just saw it. I'm so sorry. Don't understand how both the news and the exrays could be so at odds. They really need to have a frank talk with the specialist. Is it a top facility that they go to or is there anyone else in the country who deals with this disease who might be willing to at least confer with them and Ethan's docs? When it's your kids, you have to go to any length. As you might remember I did that with my son when he nearly died at age 2 of anaphylaxis from a food allergy. I found THE top doc at Johns Hopkins and they were so much more knowledgeable than any other specialist I had seen. Gave me knowledge and hope. I will continue to pray for Ethan and for your friend. A friend of mine just got a devastating cancer diagnosis out of the blue. She's luckily the kind of person who lives life to the fullest and plans to continue to do so and kick cancers butt. Too many people who know and love are in the battle of their lives. :smcry::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - I missed this thread and just saw it. I'm so sorry. Don't understand how both the news and the exrays could be so at odds. They really need to have a frank talk with the specialist. Is it a top facility that they go to or is there anyone else in the country who deals with this disease who might be willing to at least confer with them and Ethan's docs? When it's your kids, you have to go to any length. As you might remember I did that with my son when he nearly died at age 2 of anaphylaxis from a food allergy. I found THE top doc at Johns Hopkins and they were so much more knowledgeable than any other specialist I had seen. Gave me knowledge and hope. I will continue to pray for Ethan and for your friend. A friend of mine just got a devastating cancer diagnosis out of the blue. She's luckily the kind of person who lives life to the fullest and plans to continue to do so and kick cancers butt. Too many people who know and love are in the battle of their lives. :smcry::grouphug:


 Sue it's Children's Hospital in Seattle one of the best. They have 30+ specialists from around the world. He is the 9th person in the world that has Pulmary Capulites.:blush: it's a very rare disease, the specialist's aren't even sure how to help him, right now they have him on steroids and some iron supplement. 
I know way to many who have cancer they need to fond a cure.
Thank you for your prayers


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Paula, Has Seattle consulted with Philly? Philadelphia is #1 in the US in Children's Pulmonary -- 

My youngest daughter was diagnosed as an infant with a heart defect. No internet back then, At the time, (many years ago, she is now 33!) Children's Hospital in Boston was rated #1 in children "Cardiology" so I consulted there. Her cardiologist watched over her for many years and the surgeon that operated on her was world renowned. At that time, he was able to use her own tissue for reconstruction rather than a synthetic. Which if I had done differently would not have been done this way. 

I am sure your family is very on top of things and you have my prayers, but I just wanted to make sure you were aware of the article below.


U.S. News Best Children's Hospitals: Pulmonology


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear Ethan is not doing well again. My thoughts and prayers are for your family and dear friend. I lost my younger brother to cancer, and just this week a cousin died of cancer. Both were relatively young. I have been away the last couple of weeks and am just now trying to catch up. I hope to hear good news from you soon.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So difficult when one of your babies is having such a hard time! Ethan remains in my prayers, as well as you and your family. What a lot to deal with...Hugs Paula!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about little Ethan. Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way, Paula!


----------

